# Druckfilter reinigen??



## Chrissi (8. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

hab jetzt über die Suchfunktion gesucht aber hm, bin immer noch ratlos.
Ich habe einen Druckfilter, er läuft jetzt seit Ende März.
Muss man den Filter zwischendurch aufmachen und reinigen?
Da ist so ein Ablaßventil dran, hab es vorhin mal geöffnet, boah kam da ne Brühe  raus.

Danke für eure Antworten.
LG
Christina


----------



## lollo (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Druckfilter reinigen??*

Hallo Christina,

um was für einen Druckfilter handelt es sich? :crazy  Es gibt hier keine Hellseher.


----------



## Chrissi (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Druckfilter reinigen??*

Oh, Sorry  
es ist einer von O..e (Filtoclear3000)
Muss man den öfter reinigen, wenn ja wie oft?
Und nur Wasser über diesen Ablaß rauslassen oder kpl. öffnen und die
Filtermatten auswaschen?

Danke
und LG
Christina


----------



## Rheno (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Druckfilter reinigen??*

Hi, in der Regel hat ein Druckfilter 3 Rohre eines für.

Pumpe zum Filter eines für Filter zurück zum Teich und das dritte Rohr dient dazu den Druckfilter zureinigen da musste nur den Schalter/ Knopf drücken drehen damit aus dem Rohr dann der Inhalt des Filter mit dem Dreck rausgespült wird!

Ich selbst habe auch einen Druckfilter mit 30Liter Fassungsvermögen und muss sagen das ich von der Funktion überhaupt nicht begeistert bin, da ich gemerkt habe das für die Reinigung mir zuviel wertvolles Teichwasser verloren geht, deswegen reinige ich den Filter auf die Gute Altmodische Art. Raus nehmen und wachsen.


----------



## Chrissi (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Druckfilter reinigen??*

Danke Rheno,
und wie oft sollte man das tun?
LG
Christina


----------



## lollo (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Druckfilter reinigen??*



			
				Chrissi schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, Sorry
> es ist einer von O..e (Filtoclear3000)
> Muss man den öfter reinigen, wenn ja wie oft?


Hallo Christina,

na siehst Du, da liegen wir mit den Filtern ja gar nicht weit auseinander, ich habe den Filtoclear 6000.

Zum Reinigen lese mal die Bedienung dieses Filters durch. Du wirst am Filter einen Ausgang haben der zur Zeit mit einem Blindstopfen versehen ist. Hier kannst Du einen Schlauch anschließen. Dann befindet sich neben dem Griff auf dem Filter ein Umschalter, diesen legst Du nach dem Anschließen eines Schlauches um, und ziehst dann den Griff, mit dem Du den Filter bisher getragen hast, nach oben hoch. 

Dieses ist nähmlich die Pumpe, mit der Du die Schwämme beim Herausziehen zusammen drückst, und den Dreck löst. Diese Pumpversion ca. 8 bis 10 mal ausführen bis wieder klares Wasser aus dem Schlauch kommt. Anschließend wieder den Umschalter zurückschalten, und das Wasser läuft wieder in den Teich. 

Der Reinigungsintervall des Filters hängt vom Besatz des Teiches ab, und kann nicht pauschal festgelegt werden.
Ich habe zwei mal die Woche gepummt, und zwei mal im Jahr den Filter auseinander gebaut, um ihm eine Generalreinigung zu unterziehen.


----------



## Chrissi (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Druckfilter reinigen??*

Danke Lothar,
hab grad die Gebrauchsanweisung nochmal rausgeholt und gepumpt 
Ist aber schon mühsam mit der Pumperei.
Aber was tut man nicht alles..... wenn´s schee macht!!


----------

